# Curly Tail



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

This baby is exactly 50 1/2 hours old. I accidentally picked up mom during the birthing process, this may or may not be the bub she was birthing at the time.  His tail has been this way at least since he was 24 hours old, I didn't really pay attention before that. I'm wondering if this is a spinal defect? He seems fine otherwise, at the present time.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have never seen that before! I wonder what would have caused that, I can't imagine how that would have been caused by picking up mom though


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope this is a new mutation. very cute!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

May well be a spinal defect, though it could also be caused by the lateral support ligaments or muscles in the tail contracting, maybe due to damage. Looks neat tho!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

super cute though -hope it makes it.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Kallan, as it is a tail defect, it is by default a spinal defect, since the tail is part of the spine. As I said on ML, I would watch him closely...if he develops abnormally, I definitely not breed him and might might euthanize him depending on the severity of any other effects....but if he matures otherwise normally and just has a curly tail, I'd probably try breeding him with his mother and sisters to see what comes of it. I probably wouldn't want to try breeding him till he was about 5/6 months old though...to make sure he is fully matured and any other possible problems associated with the tail could pretty much be ruled out.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Stina said:


> Kallan, as it is a tail defect, it is by default a spinal defect, since the tail is part of the spine.


I'm a vet, I know that 

Thing is, is it a defect in the tail vertebrae, which would make it a spinal issue, or does the problem lie with the muscle and ligaments on that side of the tail, which could be neuromuscular or due to trauma?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I had noticed "curly tail" listed in the drop-down menu on Mousery Databse, and wondered what that would look like. Assuming he's not in pain, that looks awesome!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a recessive gene called porcine tail. I don't know if that's what you have, but it sure looks like it.
http://www.geocities.ws/mousedomousery/ ... parts.html
http://www.informatics.jax.org/javawi2/ ... &key=12624
http://www.informatics.jax.org/javawi2/ ... l&key=1174


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, that's got a few more curls in it than mine does at the moment. This is all turning out to be very fascinating. I did a little of my own research, and there are apparently quite a few genes that cause curls/curves to the tail. Some okay, some not so okay.  I think it's going to be interesting watching this guy develop.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

This is NOT porcine tail. Porcine tail causes a dorsal curl which becomes a tight spiral as it matures b/c of the ligaments tightening. They also frequently have shortened tails. This curl is sideways, not dorsal, and the tail appears to be of normal length otherwise.

http://www.informatics.jax.org/searches ... .cgi?12134


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For that matter, if all porcine tail is necessarily described as mentioned in your link, neither was the tail shown in the link previously posted. That said, it is similar. Rather than having a dorsal tightening, it could be a tightening of the ligaments on the animal's left. I'm sure eventually it'll be more evident.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

a couple of mine have tail curves but nothing any where near as cool as that. hope hes just awesome and not poorly!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

kellyc88 said:


> a couple of mine have tail curves but nothing any where near as cool as that. hope hes just awesome and not poorly!


Me too! And turns out he's a she. :roll: Sexing before 5 days old is not my thing.

The curl looks like it's loosening up now. Here's an updated picture:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw shes cute wonder if it will straighten all the way by adulthood cant wait for more pics keep us updated!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Now, see, that's much more attractive! She should totes just keep it like that.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

aww bless her! shes a cutey pie


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

It is so cute!!!!!!  Id definently keep that one if it makes it. Very intresting mousey! Good luck!!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

wonder what she looks like by now  ?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally if it was born like that, i wouldnt have kept it on. I dont even keep on pinkies with kinks.

But thats just me, i would urge ALOT of caution though, especially if the curl stays.

K xx


----------

